# New With Flex



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I took a 3 hr block, which ended up taking 3.5 hours. One apt complex was insane and had 3 long entrances I had to go into because leasing office wouldn’t take packages. That cost me a lot of time.

Now I’ve been waiting at the distribution center for 45 min in line trying to return 3 packages because businesses were closed for Black Friday. Now I’m annoyed because I worked over an hour for free. 

Do you all stop all deliveries at the end of your block. How do I handle this insane wait just to return packages?


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

I’ve never had to wait to return packages. Just go in the door. If stopped just tell them it’s to return not pick up.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I took a 3 hr block, which ended up taking 3.5 hours. One apt complex was insane and had 3 long entrances I had to go into because leasing office wouldn't take packages. That cost me a lot of time.
> 
> Now I've been waiting at the distribution center for 45 min in line trying to return 3 packages because businesses were closed for Black Friday. Now I'm annoyed because I worked over an hour for free.
> 
> Do you all stop all deliveries at the end of your block. How do I handle this insane wait just to return packages?


Since you're new at this, you'll soon learn to how to do it faster. As for working an hour for free, chalk it up to inexperience. As you get better at it, you should be able to finish a 3 hr block with an hour to spare.

As for the returns, there's usually a rack where Flex drivers would just drop off and leave (depending on location though).


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Ask for a block adjustment via app creates an email


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks for the responses.

This location has only way to enter for flex drivers, where you drive your car through the warehouse. 

When I arrived for my afternoon shift, I waited 10 min. But because it was evening when I returned, the wait was an 65 min, no exaggeration. 

They said the wait was so long because they were so backed up because of Black Friday and a lot of new drivers. Once I got in, it took a few seconds for them to take the packages. 

I did read the forum before I started about how to organize my car. I tried the alphabetical way, as suggested by some. It worked great until packages started moving around with the less had, started with 45.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You don't need to drive in to return. Wear a vest (if you got one), park somewhere close and walk the packages in. Don't waste your time waiting in the line.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> You don't need to drive in to return. Wear a vest (if you got one), park somewhere close and walk the packages in. Don't waste your time waiting in the line.


Will do that next time. Thanks again!


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> You don't need to drive in to return. Wear a vest (if you got one), park somewhere close and walk the packages in. Don't waste your time waiting in the line.


This for sure.


----------

